

Unclimbable - benbreen
http://www.sbnation.com/longform/2015/5/20/8625135/cirque-of-the-unclimbables

======
Mithaldu
I really don't have a beef with long form writing. I've read and am reading
many books, and i've read many articles longer than this one and taken things
away from them.

However i do have a beef with authors who have little empathy and do not
respect the reader's time. And that is the case if after 1500 words, the
author decides to pull a And Now for Something Completely Different, without
even having hinted at what the bulk of the article is going to be about.

It's not hard to start out with "I'm going to tell a story about how ..."

Edit: The part referred to by the title starts with "I need to tell you about
the Cirque of the Unclimbables.", about 40% in.

~~~
jcoffland
I thought it was written quite well. Not everything needs to cater to the
impatient.

~~~
Mithaldu
> the impatient

You must be talking about yourself. You didn't even bother to grok what my
complaint is about.

------
snorrah
The photography that accompanies the article is just beautiful. It's not hard
to emphasise with the writer wanting to make the trip, even though she could
potentially cripple herself by doing so.

~~~
agumonkey
They are. It feels like a painting where the composition is made to express
the grandiosity more than reflect reality.

